# Looking for a good woocommerce plugin



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Guys

I'm looking for a wordpress and/or woocommerce plugin that will will let me set up "teespring"ish type campaigns.
I'm not interested in customers being able to design their own shirts, nor do I want that on my site.
I'm only interested in the "sales timer" page (sorry no idea what it should really be called).
I print shirts for military units, vets groups and on rare occasions clubs for schools.
I need it to post their shirts and take orders.

I've been looking at all the plugins, although it might help if I knew what the key word that describes the plugin that I need to find should be.
I'm really interested in hearing from someone that already has something like this already working on their ecommerce site. 

Thanks
David


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

I've been interested in implementing this myself although I haven't done so. But check this out it could either be what you want or help you figure out how to find it using the words they use to describe this plugin 

https://yithemes.com/themes/plugins/yith-woocommerce-product-countdown/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

This is one that I found.
It seems to do everything that I want.
I guess if I don't hear from anyone here today I might just go ahead and take the plunge on it.

https://yithemes.com/themes/plugins/yith-woocommerce-product-countdown/

I don't mind spending the money, I just don't want to waste the money.


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

I would go for it! It has lots of good reviews on the woocommerce website. (I think it is cheaper on the YITH website but compare again of course!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

It's funny the price changes on their site.
They use the app that drives sales based on "a discount count down".
It says only x number left at this price, and then a few minutes later the number number has dropped to a few lower, and then it is down to 1 left and the price bumps up.
Interesting sales strategy, kind of weird for stuff that isn't a physical product.


----------



## UrbanCrypto (May 16, 2017)

Teescape and printful have integration.p


----------



## mayurahuja (Aug 12, 2016)

I had purchased a plugin on YITH and didnt really like the attitude of their support team. They were rude and didnt solve my issue. Wasted $49 on their order tracking plugin!


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

David, did you end up getting the plugin? I've been considering it but I'm not totally sure it is going to be what i want!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

